# Collections lost



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I updated my Kindle to 2.5.6 and put the screen saver and font hacks back on.  Now my collections are gone    Can anyone help??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you sync after you created them? If so, they are archived on Amazon.

Here is a link to a prior discussion: My collections disappeared!

Per the thread, try two things:

1) Turn on WhisperNet, and Home -> Menu -> Sync & Check for Items
2) Restart the Kindle: Hold the slider switch for 30+ seconds until the Kindle reboots.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I had to deregister then reregister and all is well.  Thanks.


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

It happened to me tonight.  To the above advice, let me add that you should deregister/reregister from the kindle itself.  The first couple of times I tried it I did it online from my Amazon account, which may not have been the brightest interpretation of the instructions, and it didn't work.  Doing it from my Kindle, thank heavens, solved the problem and restored my collections.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

You can backup the collections.json file, so if that ever happens again you can just restore the file.


----------

